# help ideas needed



## Compaq5315

going to ireland next friday into rosslare,we have 18 days to move around but need some suggestions on where to go and what to see. and any other tips you may wish to suggest. my wife has suggested that we go clockwise along the bottom west coast and into the north. 

thanks

compaq


----------



## IrishHomer

I would agree with that. Cork, Kerry beautiful then up along the west coast via Co.Clare, Galway etc until you get to the gem in the crown - Donegal!! Have a look at Sallytraffic's blog on here of their trip. Any specifics I will try to help with. IH


----------



## Zebedee

Compaq5315 said:


> going to ireland next friday into rosslare,we have 18 days to move around but need some suggestions on where to go and what to see. and any other tips you may wish to suggest. my wife has suggested that we go clockwise along the bottom west coast and into the north.
> 
> thanks
> 
> compaq


That's what we did, and it was great. Got as far as Galway then came straight back to Rosslare on very good roads.

Some of the minor roads put years on me though - especially when meeting speeding buses which do not slow down for anybody!!

Great country and lovely people. You will enjoy it I'm sure.

I'm not much into blogs, but did write one about this trip.

Hit the Blog button at the bottom of this post.

Sallytrafic has written a very good one - we used his for ideas and found it excellent.

Dave


----------



## IrishHomer

Sorry, Dave, forgot you did a blog too!  

Yesterday I visted Clifden in west Galway for the first time ever. Beautiful, scenery spectacular, lots of visitors. Places I would recommend: West Cork, Bantry Bay, Ring of Kerry, Tralee & Dingle, in Co. Clare The Cliffs of Moher and Doolin for music and craic, THe Burren, in Galway Connemara (as above), Galway city - very lively. In Mayo, Cong, Ceide Fields (it's an interpretive centre), North Mayo & Sligo for surfing, scenery, Glencar waterfall, Yeats's grave, Donegal - Sliabh League - highest sea cliffs in Europe, Donegal Town.. You could go into the North of Ireland then maybe via Enniskillen, Lough Erne nad Marble Arch Caves or along the north coast, Portrush, Antrim coast. Might be best to avoid Belfast and Dublin cities. Also, best to use campsites. 18 days may not be enough. IH 8O


----------



## Compaq5315

thanks so far. will i need to book campsites though what about wild camping

thanks

peter


----------



## Zebedee

IrishHomer said:


> Sorry, Dave, forgot you did a blog too!


Hi there IH

I had forgotten too, until I saw the query. 8O :roll: 

Dr Alzheimer has a lot to answer for!! :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## carol

There is - I think it is still there in the download section - the trip we did in 2003 where we virtually wild camped the whole time, no guarantee they are still all usable, but may give you some ideas.

Carol


----------



## CaGreg

You will have a great time in Ireland
Check out the other posts on the Ireland touring section.
You will be able to wildcamp, especially in the west. We do all the time. 
Don't try to cover all that in eighteen days or you will spend all your time driving. Take your time and enjoy what Ireland is about

Ca


----------



## philbre

*maybe this might help?*

check out the office of public works family card costing 55 euro which allows free annual entry to all their heritage sites, brilliant value if thats your scene

I wildcamp everywhere, have never used a campsite over here

I personally am drawn to the west coast, especially counties clare, sligo & donegal


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You`ll not be going to europe either. Prices are ott with poor euro rate

dave P


----------



## Zebedee

Germany is not so bad, but France and Belgium have become very expensive.

Speaking to two Belgian couples, they both come to the UK at least every couple of months just to do the shopping, and say loads of others do as well.

Mrs Zeb almost fainted at the price of shoes in Belgium, and that's one area in which she is an expert!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------

